# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Amazon Echo, voice assistant device, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/echo

amazonecho.com

Amazon Echo on Wikipedia

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo (Early Beta Version) 

Published on Nov 6, 2014

Article "Amazon’s Echo Video Gets Drowned Out by Parody"

by Christine Persaud
November 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Announces Echo, Speaker with Voice Assistant"

by giovanni
November 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is Amazon Too Early In Launching A Product Like Echo?"
This question originally appeared on Quora: Is Amazon too early in launching a product like Echo?

by Jonathan Brill
November 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo: a wireless speaker you can talk to 

Published on Nov 25, 2014




> We go hands-on with Amazon's new Echo smart speaker and its Alexa voice assistant, who might just be Siri's better-sounding twin sister.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Review: Top Questions Answered! 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> We've been testing the Amazon Echo, a home Bluetooth speaker that also connects to Amazon's new digital assistant. Using voice commands, we can ask it to perform some basic tasks, like checking the news or playing streaming music. We answer the most common questions people have about the Echo, and let you know whether it's worth the investment.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo review: it's Siri in a box

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> The Amazon Echo is basically Siri or Google Now in a box: an always-on, always-listening way to provide quick answers and information, to add things to your task and shopping lists. But only sometimes.

----------


## Airicist

Turn Amazon Echo into a better music player 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> If the Echo does one thing really well, it's play music. Find out how to do more than just play a single song.

----------


## Airicist

Stream any media to Amazon Echo 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Turn an Echo into a Bluetooth speaker with a quick setup.

----------


## Airicist

CNET How To - Delete your Echo voice data from Amazon's servers 

Published on Feb 2, 2015




> To improve its voice recognition tech, Amazon saves and analyzes your voice data. Here are two ways to delete it.
> "Amazon Echo saves all your voice data. Here's how to delete it"
> 
> Whether you like it or not, Amazon stores any voice commands you say to Echo. Here are two ways to wipe that data.
> 
> by Sharon Profis
> January 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo review, real world testing with the Amazon Echo Device 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




> Today we review the Amazon Echo. The Echo is cylinder shaped speaker that is connected to the internet and always listening and answering your questions. Here is how Amazon puts it -
> 
> ALWAYS READY, CONNECTED, AND FAST. JUST ASK.
> Information, music, news, weather, and more—instantly
> Controlled by your voice for hands-free convenience
> Voice recognition hears you from across the room
> Connected to the cloud so it's always getting smarter
> 
> Think Siri or Xbox One, but in our testing smarter, faster and less frustrating.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Alexia
April 29, 2015




> My little Robot

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo - Now Available

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Amazon Echo is always ready, connected, and fast. Just ask for information, music, news, weather, and more. Echo is controlled by your voice for hands-free convenience and is connected to the cloud so it's always getting smarter.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo review

Published on Jun 25, 2015




> So excited to open our new Amazon Echo and let Alexa take over the living room! Well, almost. The new Amazon Echo is a very good listener. She can answer questions like "What is the weather?" "What time is it?" "Who wrote War and Peace?" and even has some surprises in store to questions like "What do you think of Siri?" And with your Amazon Prime account you ask Siri to play music just by mentioning the artist. Of course Alexa is happy to help you with your shopping- on Amazon. Tell Alexa you would like to reorder those cookies you ordered last week and it will gladly put in the order and charge your credit card- all based on you telling it to. A little scary if kids figure this out. But the Amazon Echo does have a lot of potential.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Adventure Game with the Alexa Skills Kit

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> This video demonstrates a voice driven adventure game for Amazon Echo written using the Alexa Skills Kit.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo

Published on Jul 13, 2015




> The Amazon Echo is finally open to the general public after it was initially released very limited to Prime members. A voice activated AI assistant and Prime Music speaker, it aims to gain adoption in countless homes of families or young singles. Will Jordan and Fitz think this sort of device will fit in the connected home?

----------


## Airicist

Lexy and Alexa

Published on Jul 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cracking Open: Amazon Echo

Published on Sep 14, 2015




> Bill Detwiler cracks open the Amazon Echo and explores the tech inside this cloud-connected, "smart" speaker.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo integration with Eva and Concur

Published on Nov 10, 2015




> A cool example of what can be done by using Amazon Echo to communicate with Eva to search for travel products on the Concur platform.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Controlled Wheelchair

Published on Jul 12, 2015




> Amazon Echo is a device that is voice controlled and by default responds when you address "Alexa". One of Echo's features is to turn things on and off. Using a Raspberry Pi running a Hue emulator, Echo 'thinks' it's turning lights on and off but is really in effect controlling a wheelchair. The control scheme is direction(forward, reverse, left, or right) followed by duration in seconds (one, two, three, or four).
> 
> more info at: 
> "Amazon Echo Controlled Wheelchair"
> 
> July 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Goodbye privacy, hello 'Alexa': Amazon Echo, the home robot who hears it all"
We had Rory Carroll invite ‘Alexa’ aka the Echo into his home. There was helpful cooking assistance, endless facts and figures, an amusing misunderstanding – and concerns over what exactly Amazon does with all that interaction data

by Rory Carroll
November 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Alexa, unlock my door: Vivint now works with Amazon Echo

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Vivint puts its Ping camera on display at CES 2016 -- and incorporates Amazon Echo tech into its broader security system.

----------


## Airicist

Ordering Ubers with an Amazon Echo

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> Amazon's Echo keeps getting smarter and smarter: Alexa is able to order you a pizza, play music from Spotify and now it can order you an Uber.

----------


## Airicist

10 ways Amazon’s Echo will simplify your life

Published on Feb 12, 2016




> Amazon’s Echo is a personal assistant that allows you to tell the device what you want, and she’ll do it for you. It’s been out for a while now, and while she could only do a few things at launch, she’s a quick learner! Here are 10 things you can do with your Echo to make your life easier… some brand new, some you may not have known about.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo: So much more than a smart speaker

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> More than a year after its debut, Amazon's breakout speaker with its virtual assistant Alexa might be the most transformative piece of home tech money can buy.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa's skills: Useful, fun, or downright dumb?

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> The number of tricks in the Amazon Echo toolkit keeps growing. Here's a look at some of the more surprising ones.

----------


## Airicist

"Alexa, hit the heat": Getting Amazon Echo to work with Nest

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> Want the increasingly popular smart speaker to control the Nest Learning Thermostat? You'll need a little help from IFTTT.

----------


## Airicist

Ecobee and Echo pull the CNET Smart Home away from the Nest

Published on Feb 27, 2016




> Better voice controls prompt us to change our thermostat of choice for the CNET Smart Home.

----------


## Airicist

Apple’s Co-Founder Steve Wozniak on love for Amazon Echo

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> Steve Wozniak explains why his favorite piece of technology has nothing to do with Apple.

----------


## Airicist

The weird, wonderful world of Alexa easter eggs

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> Amazon's virtual assistant has no shortage of secret geek cred -- if you know what to ask her.

----------


## Airicist

Caseta Wireless works with Amazon Alexa

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> You — or anyone in your family—can tell Alexa to turn lights on, off, or dim them to your favorite light level. Need to be quiet? Use your Lutron Pico remote for those moments when silence is golden.

----------


## Airicist

How to combine Alexa devices to fit your needs

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> Some of Alexa's devices work well together, others don't. We discuss the best combinations so you can find the one that works for you.

----------


## Airicist

Siri vs. Alexa comparison

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> Apple’s Siri and Amazon Alexa are similar in that they’re both voice-controlled virtual assistants, but that’s where the similarities end. Which is better? The Verge’s Lauren Goode reports.

----------


## Airicist

The voice-controlled home: Alarm.com and Amazon Echo

Published on May 4, 2016




> The Alarm.com skill for Amazon Echo is here, making it easier than ever to control your smart home with the hands-free convenience of voice commands. Here it is in action.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo hands-on review

Published on Sep 15, 2016




> Amazon Echo/Echo Dot UK hands-on review: More than a year after Amazon formally launched the original Echo in the US, the company has finally decided to bring its intelligent connected speaker across the pond, complete with Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

Kids try to stump Alexa

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> Totally non-gratuitous video of cute kids talking to Alexa. Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!

----------


## Airicist

So easy - pair your iPhone to Amazon Echo

Published on Dec 2, 2016




> Got your hands full? The Amazon Echo is an amazing voice-activated personal assistant. The brand new Echo Dot takes the brains of the Echo, and scales it down into a smaller package. In this video, our Multimedia and Software Editor Danny Chadwick shows us how simple it is to connect an iPhone to the Echo.
> 
> One of the most important reasons you would want to connect your iPhone to the Echo is to play your own music! Whether your favorite playlist or a fresh podcast, learning to quickly connect your iPhone is essential. Amazon has made that easy. By simply saying the command, "Alexa, pair" your Echo will be available in your iPhone's Bluetooth settings. Then just select your Echo model in the list of "My Devices" and you can start jamming!
> 
> By the way, we've tested and reviewed the sound quality of the Amazon Echo. Have a look: 
> 
> "Amazon Echo Review"
> 
> by Jeph Preece
> November 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

So Easy: how to order an Uber with Amazon Echo

Published on Apr 17, 2017




> Uber is in more than 375 cities worldwide. Using the smartphone app, you can order a ride or have food delivered.
> 
> And since your bank account information is already saved with Uber, no money changes hands. Convenient, right?
> 
> Well, it’s getting even better cause now you can order an Uber using your Amazon Echo.

----------


## Airicist

So easy: Changing Amazon Echo's wake word

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> Changing the wake word on your Amazon Echo really is so easy!
> 
> Alexa is the name of that little voice that lives inside your Echo. If you’ve got a kid, or worse – ex-girlfriend that shares the same name, fear not – you can change the settings to it’ll respond to a different name.

----------


## Airicist

So Easy: connecting your Amazon Echo to IFTTT

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> Connecting your Amazon Echo to IFTTT really is so easy!
> 
> IFTTT, also known as If This Then That, is a free Web service that uses triggers to execute an electronic response of some sort. 
> 
> The Amazon Echo and its Alexa smart assistant is connected to the service, which means you can use it to trigger specific events. 
> 
> For example, if you let Alexa know your shopping list is complete, then it will email it to you. If you’re home for the evening, then Alexa will alter your smart thermostat's temperature.
> 
> Here’s how you do it.

----------


## Airicist

Best pick: Amazon Echo product review

Published on May 2, 2017




> Amazon’s Echo taps into Amazon's universe of services and becomes the personal assistant you never knew you needed.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo: 10 best things you can do with it

Published on May 23, 2017




> Here are the top 10 things Alexa can do which make us love the Amazon Echo.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home vs. Amazon Echo -- One year later

Published on May 23, 2017




> The gap has closed between the Google Home and the Amazon Echo for voice assistant supremacy just one year later. Which will be crowned the Prizefight champion?

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 hidden Echo featuresTop 5 hidden Echo features

Published on Jul 24, 2017




> Amazon's Alexa-powered speaker has some perks beyond being a great little assistant.

----------


## Airicist

An Amazon Echo was rigged for wiretapping

Published on Aug 2, 2017




> A security researcher showed off a way to transform an older Echo into a fully-functional wiretap, but there's no need to panic yet.

----------


## Airicist

10 best Alexa Skills for kids

Published on Oct 16, 2017




> Sure, the Amazon Echo is great for looking things up on the internet or playing music, but it can also be a valuable tool for helping kids learn or stay entertained, all done with just the power of your voice. Here are 10 Alexa skills that might appeal to the children (or even the adults) in your household.

----------


## Airicist

The new Amazon Echo, reviewed

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> We tested Amazon's new 2017 Echo to see how it compares to the original Amazon Echo.


"Amazon Echo (2017) review:"
New Amazon Echo: New look, new price, same Alexa smarts

by Ry Crist
October 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Plus review: Alexa, meet Zigbee

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> The Echo Plus can connect directly with Zigbee devices -- but it can't do very much with them.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo 2nd generation review

Published on Oct 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The all new Echo announced at Amazon's Press Briefing

Sep 25, 2019




> With new fabric designs, updated audio features, and pre-orders now available - its exciting to see what the new $99 amazon echo has in store for us.


All-new Echo (3rd Gen) - Smart speaker with Alexa

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Echo (2020) review: The best Alexa smart speaker in years"
No one: ...... Alexa: "Hold my sphere."

by David Priest 
October 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo (4th gen) review: Hold my sphere

Oct 22, 2020




> The fourth-generation Amazon Echo sports a spiffy new shape, great sound quality and easy smart home setup for a reasonable price. It’s one of the best smart speakers we’ve ever tested. Check out the video for all of the details including a head-to-head sound comparison with the Nest Audio.

----------

